# CTA of Pulmonary Arteries



## jzick01 (Oct 22, 2012)

One of my providers has ordered a CTA of Pulmonary arteries... What is the CPT code for this? 

Thank you...


----------



## polycoder (Oct 22, 2012)

71275


----------



## donnajrichmond (Oct 22, 2012)

jzick01 said:


> One of my providers has ordered a CTA of Pulmonary arteries... What is the CPT code for this?
> 
> Thank you...



If a true CTA of the pulmonary arteries is performed, including 3D post-processing, code 71275.  However, many of the so-called "CTA of pulmonary arteries" that I see have only 2D reconstructions, and would be coded as a CT chest (71260 or 71270)


----------

